# Some cool dogs I have worked lately..



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dog # 1. In for some PP training on session # 5, when we see the behaviours on the sleeve we like we will move to the suit. Right now I am rewarding focus on the man as opposed to equipment. After consulting with a training helper I trust it was determined his primary drive is Defense which I was inadvertently skirting through my initial approach. As you can see in his work forcing him to focus on the man brings this drive to the for. This dog is a WL of some sort from Kijiji..lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0R2XJmY67Y


Dog # 2. Purchased for my PP dog program he actually has some IPO training. Nice pedigree on him which I will link. This is session # 1. Just feeling him out and seeing where his training needs to go. Some minor grip issues, and I would like a bit more power here and there. He has some good aggression which we will work more to bring out. He should be on the suit soon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUqoTDLML7k

Pedigree:Togo Von D'Andico



Dog # 3. My Malinois IPO 1 just having some fun with some catches and escapes also a quick suit work vid. He has a very serious edge, wish I had vid of his first table session here. It was down right scary and I dont say that lightly..probably to much for youtube though..lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk1ch1ObqHA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OITiV4jRkyc


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I just got distracted for a while watching ALL your videos, lol. 
And realized you are in Canada, saw the Timmies cup!

Some cool dogs. Learning a lot from the videos everyone posts here.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Gotta have my Timmies . One right across the street from my training spot..thank god.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Criteria for house rental, must allow dogs in any number, must have fenced yard and must be stumbling, half asleep distance from Tims.

I knew you did ppd training but somehow missed the part about pets. I liked the Boxer and I see you are a fan of the prong collar. Can I ask why? Just curious. 
Don't knock the Kijiji dogs, Sabs came from the Bargain Finder. Once in a while, a great while, you get solid gold. He is a nice looking boy, what is your opinion of him? As a working prospect? I have seen lots of dogs that put on a great show but lack the heart to stick. I watched the video several times, curious about what I see and would love it if you could break it down.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

If you want a good working dog kijiji is probably not a good place to start. 

He has the necessary prey play drive that gives him the desire to bite. He has nice hard grips. If worked in these drives he looks good.
When threatened and pushed via posture and stick he shows some insecurity. He needs to be worked through his defense drive and shown how to get what he wants. The bite and me to leave. So when he offers me the correct behaviours I will reward with bite and my flight.
When he does not he will be pressured until he does.

I use the prong collar because it is the most effective tool for the job.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks! 
I thought that's what I was seeing, but I wanted to confirm. 
I do agree about Kijiji, it was just my weak attempt at humor.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Thanks!
> I thought that's what I was seeing, but I wanted to confirm.
> I do agree about Kijiji, it was just my weak attempt at humor.


No worries, I have seen worse dogs from breeders recommended in places like this from supposedly planned breedings .


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

That is exactly why I hesitate. Who is to say a good breeder really is a good breeder? 
In this province, I have no access to trainers and the breeders all check all the right boxes, but inside information tells a different story. 
Canadian breeders of this breed are in a dismal state, and I sometimes wonder if I wouldn't be better off to roll the dice and take a chance with an unknown again. 
Please keep posting videos. I learn so much from watching them, and my education in this type of training is so lacking.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh dont get me wrong there are some doing it right. You can easily see their dogs in video, in competition results, at training clubs. They aren't cheap but there is plenty of quality out there. Its important to see proof, not just cool stories.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am having kind of a thing for dog #2. I really like a lot about him. Can you put up more video of him as you get further with him?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

PP --
Kijiji dog , who will be re-homed , needs to start with thorough basic obedience first and foremost .

Personal Protection requires that the person holding the dog be actively involved , not a child or young person helping out.
Personal Protection requires that the rewards and the corrections come from the handler , not the decoy .

Training in a public spot with all those house occupants looking on and not expect trouble ?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

carmspack said:


> PP --
> Kijiji dog , who will be re-homed , needs to start with thorough basic obedience first and foremost .
> 
> Personal Protection requires that the person holding the dog be actively involved , not a child or young person helping out.
> ...


Your cute.

The kijiji dog as you call him has complete on and off leash obedience training. For which I do have video. He is regularly brought in for training by his handler and is in no way for sale or re home.

That child is a 45 year old man that happens to be short.

I am training on 13 acres of private land owned by my family. Mixed field and bush.

Please stop talking about decoy work it makes my head hurt.

Now get off my thread and go tell fun stories somewhere else.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

my apologies to the short man .
Looked like a kid press ganged to help out.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought it was pretty clear that this was a clients dog.

When Sabi was young, she was a bit insecure. She was hellbent determined to protect me but she didn't like to bite and needed some encouragement from a helper.
As you said, my helper pushed when needed and backed off/ rewarded when appropriate, when she followed through. The only difference was that we never used a sleeve.
That's why I asked you to elaborate, because I thought I saw a similar behavior/posture/demeanor in the dog. And I thought it looked like you were rewarding when he responded appropriately to the pressure. 
I was fortunate at that time to have people who knew what they were doing, my initial concern was a dog that wanted to defend me and didn't understand how. It was later that the decision was made to train for detection and search and have her on patrol.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> I thought it was pretty clear that this was a clients dog.
> 
> When Sabi was young, she was a bit insecure. She was hellbent determined to protect me but she didn't like to bite and needed some encouragement from a helper.
> As you said, my helper pushed when needed and backed off/ rewarded when appropriate, when she followed through. The only difference was that we never used a sleeve.
> ...


Defensive dogs are tricky. Since they view you as a threat to their personal safety unless the nerves are very rock solid you can see some behaviours that are insecure in the beginning. Their primary goal is to make you leave which makes bitework tricky.
However they can be trained to do protection quite well as long as they are stable as you found with your dog.

In terms of obedience I will not mix it with protection until I see the behaviours I want with the helper first. Pulling on the line, energy, biting, fighting, some aggression and forward confidence. Once I see this we intro outs, call off, Heeling etc.
Obedience is pressure and to introduce it in tandem with protection is counter productive unless you already have the behaviours you want with the dog and the decoy. Most other helpers and trainers do it like that too for obvious reasons.

That being said I don't see anything wrong with training the obedience seperately then introducing it when the dog is ready.

Here is a vid with the GSD in video 1 woring off leash.

https://youtu.be/N7lUzVCC3mg


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Just an ADMIN note. Post on a public board, expect to read opinions from people whom you may not agree. They have the right to post just like you have the obligation to be polite. 

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa*


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It makes sense to me. First you develop the behaviors you want and then you mold them into specifics. That's probably how I would approach it. 

Sabi showed great discernment and solid temperament, but I knew I had an issue and took steps to correct it. I would rather teach a defensive dog how to defend then leave them to their own devices and have it blow up in my face. I am a firm believer in building confidence. Since most of the dogs I deal with are genetic messes, insecurity and weak nerves are common. 

Off topic a bit, I have never used a prong before but I am considering one for Shadow. Could you recommend some videos or even text that explain proper use and fitting? Since I don't have access to a trainer here. I watched your video with the boxer and you explained it really well, but I don't want to hurt her or accidentally amp her up more. 
I have two types of trainers here. The hard core sport set, who tell me to teach her who is boss, or hand her to them for a month, and the pure positive set who tell me to comfort her and wait for her to do it on her own.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey Blitz. I really like reading your posts, often very interesting stuff. The videos are very interesting and I can learn something from you. But boy you lose credibility when you start in on the defensive aggression. Just saying.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

lhczth said:


> *Just an ADMIN note. Post on a public board, expect to read opinions from people whom you may not agree. They have the right to post just like you have the obligation to be polite.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ADMIN Lisa*


Obligation to be polite? Since when? I dont recall reading anything polite in the comments I responded too.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

DutchKarin said:


> Hey Blitz. I really like reading your posts, often very interesting stuff. The videos are very interesting and I can learn something from you. But boy you lose credibility when you start in on the defensive aggression. Just saying.


I have no interest in credibility, only what works. For me Results = Credibility.

The approach I am talking about to working a defensive dog is not mine. I believe in it because I have seen the results it yields. 
I did not use to believe in working with this kind of dog in protection but my eyes were opened.
Many helpers still feel these dogs are useless or skirt their default drive (defense) with prey work but I wont do that anymore.

In the end if your way nets you results by all means go for it.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't know about dogs from Canada, but there seems to be a pretty consistent shortage of people that can hold a line. How do you say "Be a POLE" in Canadian?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> It makes sense to me. First you develop the behaviors you want and then you mold them into specifics. That's probably how I would approach it.
> 
> Sabi showed great discernment and solid temperament, but I knew I had an issue and took steps to correct it. I would rather teach a defensive dog how to defend then leave them to their own devices and have it blow up in my face. I am a firm believer in building confidence. Since most of the dogs I deal with are genetic messes, insecurity and weak nerves are common.
> 
> ...


I recently posted another video for my clients that was more instructional with dog #2 as the dummy but wind noise is pretty awful so you might not get all of it.

I think Tyler Muto has some nice instructionals on the proper use and fitment of a prong.

Best way to explain it is quick sharp pops. No pulling. Thats what escalates the dogs when they are being held from something they want.

You can use a prong in protection the same way. 
Out the sleeve, grab the prong on live ring, activate the dog, helper closes to agitate, the prong pressure and conflict creates power and aggression which you channel into a grip or guard.

For pet work quick sharp pops to correct behaviour. Lighter pops to pressure the dog into position.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> I don't know about dogs from Canada, but there seems to be a pretty consistent shortage of people that can hold a line. How do you say "Be a POLE" in Canadian?


You yell it repeatedly and explain the mechanical concept of standing still. Sometimes it works other times not so much.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> I have no interest in credibility, only what works. For me Results = Credibility.
> 
> The approach I am talking about to working a defensive dog is not mine. I believe in it because I have seen the results it yields.
> I did not use to believe in working with this kind of dog in protection but my eyes were opened.
> ...


I mean you being defensively aggressive not the dog. I will politely read your posts and not comment. You clearly have a lot to contribute.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

an explanation if I may - if not acceptable remove it post haste.

when I viewed the videos late last night and read the light heart hearted comments about the dog being some sort of working line found on Kijiji , and in for his Personal Protection dog session --- I --- took it as a dog that was a diamond in the rough , found on Kijiji and being trained for PP -- as a resale --- as Blitzkrieg is now a dog broker through his K9 Shield company.

This was the plan for #2 .
Other videos in the past showed fresh dogs being worked - the showline back tied -- also intended for resale - 

There is no shame in finding dogs in shelters , or on Kijiji and training them. Police agencies have found some good performance dog , and that fact covers both sides of the border.

However , one caution with dogs sourced from these is that you do not have a full history of the dogs and why they have found themselves there.
They could have been relinquished because they have a bite history , or aggression/behavioural problems. 
Or , as I recently overheard , an elderly owner passes away and her elderly dog is not wanted by any family member so they dump the dog .
Too busy making plans to use gran's money for vacations I guess.

I was hoping that there is such a thing as "good haunting" because these people should have one .

so no problem there.

Problem though I wouldn't train a defensive dog , especially one who will be in average joe-publics hands . 

"He has the necessary prey play drive that gives him the desire to bite. He has nice hard grips. If worked in these drives he looks good.
When threatened and pushed via posture and stick he shows some insecurity"

This then is a prey based animal. 
As a PP , if there was an incident , he will be pushed.
Then his reaction , being insecure , is what ?
Fear , bite, run. Or run , run . 
Insecure dogs are not candidates for PP.

The handler . For all the world I thought this was a kid . Not just the stature , but the lack of involvement outside of holding a leash.

Having the decoy reward the dog is alright in sport - the prey and the play.
Personal Protection and the disciplines which tap into that civil aggression , the fight drive , are NOT rewarded by the adversary , not rewarded by the decoy.
The handler has to be operative . Command, control, reward.
Not the case in the video.

As Strom said --- be the POLE . This is for the security of the handler . 

This for the dog to maintain his turf , his position. This is important.

The comment about the public space.
All it takes is one driver by to take out his phone and snap a video --- and interpret it to suit an agenda , whether it be PETA , animal rights , someone who will complain about vicious guard dog training.

Even if it is your families land -- you have a subdivision surrounding this . 
Or you could draw a crowd of spectators from the Tim Horton's across the street from you.

IPO clubs don't need any more grief. They do things out of the public eye -- leased farmers fields -- and are having a hard time , even loosing tracking fields where no bite work happens.

So I did apologize for the comment on the handler being a kid .

The rest I stand by.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

carmspack said:


> The comment about the public space.
> All it takes is one driver by to take out his phone and snap a video --- and interpret it to suit an agenda , whether it be PETA , animal rights , someone who will complain about vicious guard dog training.
> 
> Even if it is your families land -- you have a subdivision surrounding this .
> ...


I was in a training group that worked in a public field behind a police dept. It had a busy street with a train track that was also busy, so cars were stopped often and people could view us training.
We were very careful when working the dogs during the stopped traffic. Whip wasn't utilized and/or we took a break from doing protection. Because this was perceived to be 'police' dog training, we never had an issue. 
But now that police are being called out for everything, I bet there would be some AR's stopping/taking video or photos to start trouble. 
Now there is another local informal group that trains in a public park, they put up vids and photos of their training on fb with no concern. I would be more cautious.....
We always knew there would be eyes on us as we were in the public area. Interpretation is never accurate when there is lack of knowledge on what is actually going on.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

carmspack said:


> As Strom said --- be the POLE . This is for the security of the handler .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to argue at all Carmen, but Strom was talking about the safety of the helper. He's the one the teeth are aimed at when those poles are off balance and letting the dog come forward. Strom doesn't have any thoughts on personal protection.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh it sure is . Absolutely correct.

That is exactly what I meant , safety for the decoy so that he doesn't have a dog pounce on him.

He has to know the boundary where he can dart in and out of .

Now, on the other hand , I know a decoy where being a POLE is safety for the handler .

If you start drifting around HE will be on your case . 

You'll be sorry.

Be the POLE.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Pole, pull, be ready for a miss. There's few things going on, or at least should be. I mean it with all due respect Blitz, as you're gettting better at selling the dog on what your doing, one of those people is going to get you bit. Maybe not with some of the dogs, but its gonna happen with one of the dogs you're bringing in.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> I recently posted another video for my clients that was more instructional with dog #2 as the dummy but wind noise is pretty awful so you might not get all of it.
> 
> I think Tyler Muto has some nice instructionals on the proper use and fitment of a prong.
> 
> ...


 Thank you. I just need Shadow to walk nicely and she is getting better, but she is 5. Enough with the soft approach already. She can take some pressure now without falling apart, so time to step it up.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

So people training in IPO should be hiding as though we are doing something wrong or illegal? The club I belong to trains at a closed school in a residential area. The girls softball teams and little league softball also practice and play there. We have our section and little club house and they have theirs. We train elsewhere in the summer when they are playing more games, but still, we do not hide. People stop in and watch, ask question, some watch a bit from the road or drive in and watch a bit including police officers. Far better to educate the local police and local people, invite them out and befriend them, or, if at a park, do the same with the park authorities, than to hide like common criminals.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

lhczth said:


> So people training in IPO should be hiding as though we are doing something wrong or illegal? The club I belong to trains at a closed school in a residential area. The girls softball teams and little league softball also practice and play there. We have our section and little club house and they have theirs. We train elsewhere in the summer when they are playing more games, but still, we do not hide. People stop in and watch, ask question, some watch a bit from the road or drive in and watch a bit including police officers. Far better to educate the local police and local people, invite them out and befriend them, or, if at a park, do the same with the park authorities, than to hide like common criminals.


No, there should be no hiding, but there is also misinterpretation, and if someone was observing a helper cracking a whip or doing a drive with stick hits, you bet there is going to be someone thinking the dogs are being abused. Even the use of ecollar or prongs is controversial with many people. 
Sad, but there are people that want to create problems when there are none.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lol -- not common , "special" -- a special heinous lot that says BOO to a dog .

what would Stilwell say?

one can get a nasty look having a dog on a metal slip chain collar - worse with a pinch collar

we used to do a "American" ring in a closed down school yard abutting the old E P Taylor estate (Windfields home of Northern Dancer) . 

During the summer and week-ends that site was used to park the long school buses . 

No neighbours . Ravine behind -- paddocks behind .

We had city permission . We had specific days and hours reserved . No drinking . Clean up after etc etc. 

Every once in a while you'd have a car pull over , driver step out , yelling and screaming about mistreating the dogs .

One time this happened the local police were evaluating dogs and had one tied out to the foot ball goal posts and testing for the dogs awareness, suspicion and response.

that time the person complaining got an explanation and moved on. 

Every once in a while they would by pass and go direct to the city and complain. 

We had to move so that the school buses would block public view. 

Now that location is no longer available.

the big P C


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

lhczth said:


> So people training in IPO should be hiding as though we are doing something wrong or illegal? The club I belong to trains at a closed school in a residential area. The girls softball teams and little league softball also practice and play there. We have our section and little club house and they have theirs. We train elsewhere in the summer when they are playing more games, but still, we do not hide. People stop in and watch, ask question, some watch a bit from the road or drive in and watch a bit including police officers. Far better to educate the local police and local people, invite them out and befriend them, or, if at a park, do the same with the park authorities, than to hide like common criminals.


Yes. That happens here. The clubs I know of are closed and secret. You need to apply before they will invite you to join or even watch.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I didn't even read this whole thread because I'm watching all the Shield K9 videos. This one is awesome, how did you train that heel? I've been working on perch with my puppy and am nowhere near that kind of precision. We are still working on position.

Everyone needs to see this

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rCS4GJ7FrTA


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Quite frankly I don't think you understand what I mean when I say I reward the dog. I dont mean tell him he is a good boy and feed him treats. My handlers simply need to hold the dog, praise him, run him when I slip the sleeve, out and reactivate the dog. When the time comes for outs they will say "out". 

Not complicated, this is not IPO.

A dog can have prey drive and still be primarily defensive as with this dog. It is not one or the other. There are several drives which a dog can exhibit to varying degrees simultaneously. 

Since I work this dog through his default drive which is defense until he shows me the behaviours I want, then bring the other drives into balance he will quickly overcome any insecurity and show power in his work. In 5 sessions we have a dog that keeps the line tight, shows confidence, aggression, hard grips and increased resistance to pressure and threat.

Today session 6, I laid the whip on him and pushed him hard with my presence. In the beginning this would have sent him back to his handler. Today he stood his ground because he is beginning to understand how to win and make me leave. This dog will actually make a very nice PP dog, very relaxed and stable only responds to handler activation or obvious threat. He will be on the bite suit soon. 

The dog was bought from a kijiji breeder as a pup by the handler. That is what I meant when I said kijiji dog. I dont have a pedigree.

The showline you are referring to was imported from Czech by me with all the appropriate paper work. He is also a defensive/aggressive/ with some prey type dog. He also showed excellent confidence and stability. Again reactive only to obvious threat or handler commands. Ideal for PP, left me with some serious bruising under the suit safe with the family. 

There are those in the IPO community that want to hide what they do. I am not one of them, not IPO, not PP. I am licensed, bonded and insured business. I train on land that I have leased for the purpose or is owned by myself or family. I will never hide what I do or how I do it. It's just not how I operate.

I dont have issues with bystanders or AR activists, nor does the possibility of such particularly faze me.

I publicly use all the tools I advocate on here, talk about them on my facebook page, talk about them in training class, again dont have trouble with crazy people.

I explain what I do and why I do it, whether its protection or obedience. If you cannot do this then you probably shouldnt be doing it. Own what you do.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> I explain what I do and why I do it, whether its protection or obedience. If you cannot do this then you probably shouldnt be doing it. Own what you do.


When JQP are driving(then stopped by train) down a busy 4 lane and observing protection, there is no way to explain what is happening. Bitework training is not common knowledge. 
Putting pressure on a dog can be taken the wrong way, especially when working a dog in defense and not prey. Look at what (won't mention his name) had to go through with his table training vid that was posted on FB.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

What did he go through? Some idiot not even in the states starting some pointless petition that went nowhere. 
Last I checked he posted another video that was even more intense in response..lol. Thats how you handle idiocy.

Hiding what you do will not protect you. The type of people who have issues with this work will come after your training, tools and methods with petitions and campaigns relentlessly. They are doing so in Europe and all the hiding in the world did not save them.

I try not to live my life worrying about how some idiot interprets what I do. They can call who ever they want and are welcome to start as many petitions as they like. I'll keep doing what I do.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't hide either, like I said we trained out in the open with a 4 lane highway next to us. But there is always going to be misinterpretation. 
I don't post vids of my training. I don't need to have validation or criticism when the people I train with are not involved in the discussion. 
There are idiots everywhere...the dog world included.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> I don't hide either, like I said we trained out in the open with a 4 lane highway next to us. But there is always going to be misinterpretation.
> I don't post vids of my training. I don't need to have validation or criticism when the people I train with are not involved in the discussion.
> There are idiots everywhere...the dog world included.


Its a forum..people share content and have discourse. Many people that train dogs or pursue any hobby / passion in this day and age do this.
We show our work to either illustrate a point, seek education or just for fun.

If that threatens some people perhaps they should rethink their choice to partake in social media.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't understand half the comments in this thread...There are no laws against dog training in public. What "the public's opinion" is on training has had no negative impact on PP or IPO training specifically thus far. The upcoming national level event in Illinois is being hosted at a high school, for crying out loud. What the location has anything to do with this thread, I have no idea.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Its a forum..people share content and have discourse. Many people that train dogs or pursue any hobby / passion in this day and age do this.
> We show our work to either illustrate a point, seek education or just for fun.
> 
> If that threatens some people perhaps they should rethink their choice to partake in social media.


That was my point...there are people that do not participate in social media and therefore do not want video posted. I could name names, but that again would be unfair. I am not arguing with you, just having 'discourse' because it was brought up. 
Training and trialing are two different things, trials are open to anyone and video is a given. Training is not however. I respect it when there is a NO VIDEO clause when I work with certain trainers. 
So I will now refrain from posting on your thread.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I like video, and I was sad when one of the small local clubs moved to a private venue for practice. I liked watching them train. Our PD routinely uses public areas and businesses for training, I love watching them and would be sad if they stopped. 
If uneducated persons choose to voice an opinion, why would anyone care?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Can we get back to the dogs now? 

I can't get Shadow to walk nicely and your dog heels like that??? I'm in awe. 
That #2 dog, I really like him. I would really like more videos of him.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

..I still don't get it..how does my video and training relate to your...nevermind.
Have a good night.

Anyways.

I will post more vids of Toro as he comes along. So you will see more work from him soon.

As for Bastians heeling..I can't take full credit. He had a BH when I imported him. So there was some foundation work on him when he came, some good some bad. I essentially cleaned up the position, focus and attitude with a combo of stick, e collar and rewards.
It's actually not quite ideal for me but it would likely hurt more then help to mess with it too much at this stage. He tends to forge a bit here and there.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Toro on the suit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or2KzI02TUE


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice. My unsolicited two cents. Watch how much you lead with your hand/arm. That brings the dogs down towards the forearm. Especially when teaching the target, you want to keep the dogs as high as possible. I always try and keep them around the body/sleeve seem of the suit. When they start getting free sends they tend to naturally drift down a bit. Best way to do it is to lead with the shoulder, not the arm. Your suit being bid, you'll have to over exaggerate a bit. Think of it like arm out with palm forward, then rotate to palm backwards. That little roll of the shoulder should be the presentation.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I always appreciate critique from people knowledgeable in the topic, thanks. My suit work is far from perfect.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't usually like boys, but I am having kind of a thing for him. Thanks for posting. 
Hows the Kijiji Dog? :laugh2:


----------

